# آلة حاسبة لا يستغني عنها مهندس البترول



## طارق البخاري (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام وعلى رسول الله

هذا البرنامج الصغير الحجم عبارة عن آلة حاسبة بها أهم المعادلات مع اجراء الحسابات التي تهم مهندسي البترول بصفة عامة في أي قسم من أقسام هندسة البترول مع امكانية اختيار نوع الوحدة المطلوبة.

البرنامج في المرفقات وهو لا يحتاج إلى تركيب أو تسطيب.


----------



## aidsami (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخونا الكريم


----------



## تولين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## eng.idc (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا .....شكرا للك


----------



## al_randwai (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ....وكل عام وانت وجميع الاعضاء بالف خير


----------



## سليمان1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## GeoOo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## troy9 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الكثبان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير... ومشكوووور جدا


----------



## aly_zz (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## BoOoB88 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng_hamada015 (2 يناير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ود عبدالله (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## OhaYou2500 (15 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخونا الكريم*​


----------



## bakeraf (3 مايو 2011)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## محمدالعلي (6 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## nawel23 (13 مارس 2012)

thanks a lot sir but i`ve downloaded the file and when extacting it`s not working:says something is missing !!
thank for uploding it again if possible


----------



## dartanian88 (13 مارس 2012)

*thank*

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=232670#ixzz1ozZELArG

​*بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## albahri saud (23 مارس 2012)

الله يكثر من امثالك اخي ... برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## hatba (29 أبريل 2012)

thanx bro


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذه الخدمة وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم لما هو خير في دنياكم


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (24 يونيو 2013)

That is very good


----------



## eliker bahij (26 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## eng-hsk82 (27 يونيو 2013)

thanks brother


----------



## alghazaile (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخير​


----------



## ahdybasha (13 يوليو 2013)

تسلم يا باشا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قافلة الغد (17 يوليو 2013)

fantastic

thank u


----------

